# Hypo to Hyper? HELP!



## nataNEW (Sep 30, 2013)

*Short version:*

September 2012 - TSH 6.47range 0.3-3)(Dx Synthroid 25)
November 2012 - Dx increase to Synthroid 50
December 2012 - TSH 2.4
March 2013 - TSH 3.7
September 2013 - TSH 0.015 (undetectable)

Hypo to Hyper? Why? What to do?

*Long version:*

in August 2012 I started feeling really crappy: falling asleep during a day a lot, having hard time waking up in the morning, tired, etc.

Went to see my doctor (military hospital), she ran TSH and it came at 6.47. Since it was my last month having Tricare (military health coverage), she started me on Synthroid 25 and she made me promise to have it rechecked in 4-6 weeks. I finally went to have it checked with new insurance and doctor 5 days after taking last pill. New doc said it was not worse running test and based on me feeling better, but not well, increased dose to Synthroid 50. In few weeks I felt pretty good: went for test and TSH was 2.4

In March 2013 I started feeling a bit tired again, had it tested and TSH was 3.7 Since it was still in normal range, she kept me on same dose.

September 2013 (last week) feeling crappy again had test done and TSH 0.015 (aka undetectable)

Last night nurse called and said I should decrease my dose to Synthroid 25. I stupidly took my 50 and today I feel especially crappy, headache, almost shaky, like my body has a bit of mind of it's own.

How could I turn from HYPO to HYPER?

I always take my pill first thing in the morning, on empty stomach and wait 30-60 minutes. No diet change. I feel stressed out, since my father passed away in July. Went to see my mom for a month in July and ate lots of comfort food and drank wine/beer pretty much daily, gained 15lbs in 4 weeks. Back to eating better and lost 7lbs since than (not suddenly). Also 2 weeks ago I fell down stairs and had concussion.

What should I do? Should just decrease my dose? Should I go to see endo?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nataNEW said:


> *Short version:*
> 
> September 2012 - TSH 6.47range 0.3-3)(Dx Synthroid 25)
> November 2012 - Dx increase to Synthroid 50
> ...


Oh, dear...................first may I say that I am so sorry you fell down the stairs! Did you have a hematoma? I hope not! Sounds like losing your father has you out of sorts which is "very" understandable. Bless your heart!

It would be important for you to get antibody tests as many of us here, myself included flipped back and forth until we had full-blown Graves' Disease Hyperthyroid.)

There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies which can make your numbers look in range and that ends up to be quite deceiving.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)

TSI would be very important under the circumstances. You may not feel hyper but you still could be as symptoms can and do cross over.

The FREES are very important tests also.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Its unfortunate that the 2 doctors are treating and dosing off of TSH. You should be jhaving your Free T3 and Free T4 tested per dose change. TSH takes weeks to reflect what the Frees are. I always get labs at the same time of the day so my labs reflect the exact time of the day (8 hours after I take meds). I even lab at the same time of the month not wanting the female monthy cycle to be different.


----------



## nataNEW (Sep 30, 2013)

HotGrandma said:


> Its unfortunate that the 2 doctors are treating and dosing off of TSH. You should be jhaving your Free T3 and Free T4 tested per dose change. TSH takes weeks to reflect what the Frees are. I always get labs at the same time of the day so my labs reflect the exact time of the day (8 hours after I take meds). I even lab at the same time of the month not wanting the female monthy cycle to be different.


I got call from my GP: he said it's not worse it to test for T3 and T4. ???

He also said his theory is my fall and concussion may somehow affected my results.

He suggested to retest in 5-6weeks, if I decide to Lower my dose to Synthroid 25.

Should I look for endo?


----------



## nataNEW (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies. It's important for me to hear someone understands me. My husband thinks I make things up and it's all in my head. So no support here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You can order the tests you need online. healthcheckusa.com is a site I have used - they use the same lab as my doctor for FT-3 which is reassuring.

For around $100 you can get a TSH, Free T-4 and Free T-3.

You also may want to begin looking for a doctor - not necessarily an endo. My endo's have always dosed by TSH which amazes me.


----------

